# Best day care days/times for my dog



## Macangc (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all

I'm new here so hi

I'm wondering what people think is the best option for me an my dog. He currently goes to day care twice a week and my wife and I walk him around those days, but sadly il now be looking after him on my own and wonder if people think 3 full days or 5 half days would better for him. On the half days he would have a bus service. And would be out 9.30 - 2pm. The full days could be anything from 7-6.30pm

I want him to be happy. He's a 3 yr old cockerpoo called max is quite energetic, God bless him

Be interested to know what people think


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

When I did daycare from my house I only offered 6 hours as daycare under regular circumstances. Some of the owners are out from 8 to 6, but that just means a couple of hours at home before and after every time. I'd do longer for occasionals, but I think dogs need the chance to calm down and catch up on sleep in their own homes.

Getting home at 2pm isn't too bad if you're home by 6, but I prefered to do approx 10-4 for my daycares so it was right in the middle of the day.


----------



## Macangc (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks

That's my worry that 2pm finish is a little earlier than I'd like for everyday, maybe a hybrid where I take him for 2 full days and 3 half may work. I'm trying to get a balance of us both being able to enjoy life.

Thanks


----------



## justin001 (Dec 10, 2014)

I go through your question. I have a very simple option for you. You can use Iclean Dog Wash Machine at your home itself,.


----------

